
Uber fined peanuts in God View surveillance, data breach investigation - ourmandave
http://www.zdnet.com/article/uber-fined-peanuts-in-god-view-surveillance-data-breach-investigation/
======
gcb0
it pays off to have all those former politicians in the payroll.

